
Steve Wozniak comes out in support of Mike Daisey, says 'his method succeeded' - shawndumas
http://mobile.theverge.com/2012/3/19/2885422/steve-wozniak-comes-out-in-support-of-mike-daisey-says-his-method
======
michaelpinto
something to keep in mind is that my bet is that due to the high profile
scrutiny that workers at that plant are most likely treated above average when
put next to other plants in china. so the plants making products that nobody
has heard of most likely will have the worst conditions -- but sadly the media
will never care about that

